# The most expensive pigeon bone I've ever seen???.....



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

maybe it is.


http://www.racingpigeonauction.com/Auction/XcAPViewItem.asp?ID=91110


bidder "Bone Collector" is bidding $10,000 on this bird. I googled how many bones on a pigeon and the answer is about 27. That's about $370 per bone. Or maybe more than that for his proxy bid can go beyond his present bid.


kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/jview.htm


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Very nice pedigree, but I must say that the bird doesn't "look" like a good'un.

But how much can one tell just from a picture....


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

the BEST Breeding Pigeon that I have EVER Owned~!!!!!! The Perfect Quality Breeding Hen~!!!! Sincerely: Mike Ganus

Mike said it so it must be true, how many times has he said that. lol
Dave


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

At that price, I'd want a DNA test done to assure it was out of what it's supposed to be.


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> the BEST Breeding Pigeon that I have EVER Owned~!!!!!! The Perfect Quality Breeding Hen~!!!! Sincerely: Mike Ganus
> 
> Mike said it so it must be true, how many times has he said that. lol
> Dave


One must remember that he has a PHD in marketing, lol.


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

In pigeon lingo, that means "Piled Higher and Deeper"!!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

bbcdon said:


> One must remember that he has a PHD in marketing, lol.



Yes sir, Mike is good at marketing. I went to see his set up in Indy, very nice birds all in individual breeding pens cleaned daily very nice.
Dave


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Everybody likes to pick on MG. Someone on here even called him a feather merchant! No one picks on his buyers. AND this from people who don't want to pay for shipping a one pound package of supplements or buy wild bird seed because it's cheaper than a proper pigeon mix ect...ect... ect.... 
I guess it takes all kinds.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I don't understand how this is one of his best breeding hens and yet there are no race results listed of her kids?


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I don't understand how this is one of his best breeding hens and yet there are no race results listed of her kids?


I'm thinking it was saying that this birds mother, was the best breeding pigeon he ever owned...


----------



## bbcdon (Oct 16, 2007)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I don't understand how this is one of his best breeding hens and yet there are no race results listed of her kids?


That is Marketing 101!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Doesn't have that good pigeon "look". Like conditionfreak said. Good birds seem to have a look to them and are very noticeable in a loft.


----------



## sev3ns0uls (Jul 2, 2011)

look like a regular hen to me......it just a bird!!!! For $10,000...Geez i can but a heck lot of things to repair and addons to my loft.


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

With 10,000 I could build my dream loft.


----------



## Melsloft (Apr 27, 2007)

I heard the bidder is a 1% er


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Melsloft said:


> I heard the bidder is a 1% er


Good one Mel lol


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

I think for $10,000, you could buy a lot of better birds.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm going to put one cock and one hen bird up for sale in a day or so down from some Ganus Birds 
WHITE HORSE and FUTURITY WINNER
VOS 77 and OLYMPIA QUEEN
SUPER MOSAIQUE and CAT EYES
Proven breeders over time and I only want $ 75.00 each
Will post some pics soon


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Eric, could you email me the pedigrees?


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

10,000? I'd go pipa for that price just like Ganus is gonna do when he gets that money. Duh!


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Ganus is a marketing guy, so that's why he's putting the price tag of $10K on that bird. I don't believe she's worth that much, but that's my opinion. I would take that $10K and get a bird overseas.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

Some of that price is likely based on what babies from that hen will bring (or has already brought). And there is an abundance of record that shows that this hen's parents (DaVinci and Mona Lisa) are spectacular breeders. That makes this hen a proven racer out of a proven pair of breeders. That has value. So that price really doesn't surprise me. The Bone Collector (or whoever the winning bidder may be) will likely make much if not all of that money back over time if they breed her right. Or by winning some money races. Or both. 

So yeah, for $10k you could buy a loft full of proven racers out of proven breeders. But with the marketing genius of GFL, her babies will sell for a lot until she's proven to be a dud. I'm curious as to what HER actual breeding record is, if any. You'd think if she had one he would brag about it. Now I've talked myself out of buying her haha!


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

Kastle Loft said:


> Some of that price is likely based on what babies from that hen will bring (or has already brought). And there is an abundance of record that shows that this hen's parents (DaVinci and Mona Lisa) are spectacular breeders. That makes this hen a proven racer out of a proven pair of breeders. That has value. So that price really doesn't surprise me. The Bone Collector (or whoever the winning bidder may be) will likely make much if not all of that money back over time if they breed her right. Or by winning some money races. Or both.
> 
> So yeah, for $10k you could buy a loft full of proven racers out of proven breeders. But with the marketing genius of GFL, her babies will sell for a lot until she's proven to be a dud. I'm curious as to what HER actual breeding record is, if any. You'd think if she had one he would brag about it. Now I've talked myself out of buying her haha!


As they say, "The proof is in the pudding."


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

And the bidding is no over yet.

Is this master marketing? Is this a feather merchant?

Long story short ... sour grapes!

http://www.pipa.be/en/pigeons-for-s...stance-collection-roger-debusschere-en/1#5475

7,000.00 EUR=9,427.68 USD


----------



## USA4thewin (Oct 10, 2011)

living 5 min from Keenland, and attending the September auction every year seeing some crazy prices being paid for horses. Knowing the fact that history shows that horses that become great and into the history books are those ones being sold between 5-50k USD are the best ones. So much for the so called experts.

In pigeon money I would say that is about 5-50 bucks.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

wow almost 10,000 for a soon to be 10 year old pigeon i dont think id pay any kind of money for a 10 year old bird


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I was looking at the GFL auction. And other than this over priced bird there is only one other bid in the auction for $600. My thoughts are that Mike may be pricing himself out of the market. The market drives the price. If no one bids on these birds, I see the price coming down. I also think there are some other major players in the pigeon market as of late. The main one being Pipa and its auctions. Guys can get pigeons from the source at equal or less of a price. I also agree with Becky. If I were going to spend 10k on a bird it better have won a big race or bred some key birds. What am I saying, I would never spend 10k on a bird. You never know this also could be a marketing tool. This guy might be an associate bidding wildly on the bird to give us the perception of wealth of the birds. I saw a nutty auction once where the first birds went for 3K. After that the bids were quite high for the birds. Way out of my range. 1K 2K and such for birds that had pretty peds but in my opinon over priced. Come to find out the guy defaulted on the first 3K bid. Gives the perception that they were very valuable and started a feeding freenzy.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

3rd in the Clock, ( Equal 1st ) 2 seconds behind 1st, 350 miles with Head Winds She was also the ( 9th ) Average Speed Winner~!! - East Coast Challenge races~

She does have a race record and a pretty good one at that.
Dave


----------



## koukoukou (May 12, 2011)

Race record? Doesn't matter. Has to be a stud. Or no go.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Crazy Pete said:


> 3rd in the Clock, ( Equal 1st ) 2 seconds behind 1st, 350 miles with Head Winds She was also the ( 9th ) Average Speed Winner~!! - East Coast Challenge races~
> 
> She does have a race record and a pretty good one at that.
> Dave


This still does not even come close to the equaly priced bird in the Pipa auction. International Barcelona three years running and breeder of national winners against thousands and thousands of birds. Not saying Mike's birds are not good, I have many down from Ganus stock, just that this particular birds is over valued by the bid. Would think 2k or below would be a fair value for this bird if it were at a prime age. But I am the same guy who does not see the reason for the Sure Bet Hype. Would love to see the pedigrees from all the top futurity and one loft races. Like to get a true perspective of what the winners are down from. Probably quite random.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

rpalmer said:


> And the bidding is no over yet.
> 
> Is this master marketing? Is this a feather merchant?
> 
> ...


This is the bird that is about the same price. 10K. More power to Ganus and Mardis who can make a living selling pigeons. Most of us are lucky if they can pay for their own feed.


----------



## kalapati (Aug 29, 2006)

i wish i can have Ganus kind of business when i retire. when he posted his birds at ipigeon same time last year i tried keeping track the Flashbuys and the regular bids. after the bidding i estimated he made about $250K.

but i think this year his ipigeon sales maybe significantly lower with 24 birds left and not counting Bone Collector's $10,000 bid, his Flashbuys in my estimate is about $35K.



kalapati
San Diego

http://blubarloft.dyndns.biz:81/jview.htm


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

1st part auction Rik Cools great success

Thorn Sundaynight. With an average of over 6000 euro each for 75 pigeons, it was a splendid result for the 1st part of the auction of the West Flemish champion Rik Cools. A lot of people from the entire world joined the auction.
The 3 topbirds in this auction "Marieke" (lot 10), her father "Gaby's Bliksem" (lot 11) and her daughter "Lady Messi" (lot 30) were sold all 3 through Mr. Lin, Brussels to Mr. Xing from Hebei (China).
"Marieke" was sold for 54.000 euro, "Gaby's Bliksem" brought 48.000 euro and bidding for "Lady Messi" stopped at 43.200 euro.
All together a wonderful result for this top auction organised by Sportblad "De Duif".
Coming Friday night the 2nd part will take place in Deerlijk, starting with the famous Vandenabeele-breeder "Mauriske".

http://www.deduif.be/dezeweek/1387/detail.aspx


----------

